# So You Want to Keep Cool & Dry on the River?



## Lorax (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you have a quick ship Sombrero in stock that would fit a 14 Hyside?


----------



## Lorax (Mar 23, 2008)

Are all the colors available... tried to get one last year and some were out of stock?


----------

